# Need Advice Producing and Packaging Rubs & Sauces



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm been making my own Rubs and Sauces for a few years now and have [4] very good and different Rubs that I sell to my buddies and customers. One boy 1 rub in 10lbs batches a few times a year. The Sauces are great too I'm told.

I'm not looking to Market Nationally just at my upcoming Carry Out location and when I cater and do concessions. I'll sell to whoever but my goal is not to become a Rub & Sauce guy but add that as added Cashflow along with my many shirts, hats and crap. lol

So, I'm looking for companies on the East Coast that can take my recipes and make them in mass amounts and get me all the FDA data I need to print lables and such.

I want to do [4] rubs in 3oz Sample Shakers as well as like an 8oz shaker and then 1lb and 5lb packages.

I have [3] Sauces I'd like in jars or bottles.

I'd ask Larry Wolfe cus he's local but I know many of you have done this and are doing it so I wanted the combined knowlegebase here to chime in.

Thanks in advance guys at times ya'll can be a wealth of information and BBQ Brotherly encouragement. If one of us does good it helps us all out and we should always like to see a fella advancing skillz and such. Again thanks!

peace
mike
<><


----------



## Texana (Oct 3, 2007)

You know Mike your asking a lot ....

Most of us have spent countless hours researching our own products and how to get them to market.  To just give you the info to help you out is really asking a lot.

Now I will probably be corrected, and someone may step forward and tell you all you need to know and if that happens ... good for you.  

The thing to keep in mind is, if someone does not want to help  the reasons why.  The biggest is why help someone become your competition. I know you said you did not want to sell national, but if you go to the expense, and it is a lot, to package, label, etc .... you have to sell to try and recoup your costs .... unless your independently wealthy, then in that case you do not need anyones help.  

I have made the mistake of helping someone that had the same intentions as yourself, and all it did was help them and they were not the least bit appreciative ... and now I have to compete with them.

Just my .o2 worth .....


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

I can understand some of that Sir.

I'm really asking for a name and number of a local Virginia Packaging company is all.

I help people as much as they need. I figure if yer asking me for advice I'm still way ahead of you on the curve. As I also stated I have no intention of being any of ya'll competitor any more than I am as just a cook in Virginia.

Have a great day Sir and thanks for yer time.

There is always Google I guess.
 :roll: 

peace
<><


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike, you can email Frank from the sauce king about any bottling questions of sauce you have...he said he would be more than willing to help any one out in that regard when I interviewed him...however, he won't be any help on the Virginia packaging thingy as he is in Chicago.

www.thesaucekingofchicago.com


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike here's a list of co-packers within a couple hours drive.  The only two in Virginia that will do dry products, it's easier to find ones for sauces.  

http://wvgourmetfoods.com/gourmetcentral/

http://www.ashmanco.com/



You can also contact the Virginia Department of Agriculture if you would be interested in packing your products from your home.  If you're not looking to make huge batches, the home is fairly easy and cheap.  The Dept. of Ag. will send you all the info you need and then come out and inspect your home to see if it's suitable and then you will need to go through your process with them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys I knew I could count on ya.

Thank you very much Mr. Wolfe

peace


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike,
I am going through the same process right now for my sauce.  I plan on doing it out of my home because the cost for co-packing is pretty steep because of the minimum batch size they make.  I talked to the owner of Ashman Co and it came out to be a $5000 cost for the first batch.    Like Wolfe said contact the Virginia Department of Ag and they will send you a packet telling you step by step what to do.  Amongst those steps you will have to send your recipe and the ingredients to a facility.  I sent mine to Virginia Tech.  They will test your recipe and tell you the PH level and what laws you will have to follow. If it falls in a certain range you do not have to comply with certain FDA laws.  I am still waiting on the final report from them to finish my paperwork for the Dept. of Ag.  Virginia Tech is also going to give me instructions on the proper way to bottle and process the sauce.  They are also going to be able to do the nutritional facts.  The contact person at Virginia Tech has been a big help.  I have researched a lot of stuff from barcodes to types of bottles.  If you want more info just let me know.

I have not started the process for my rubs yet so maybe if you get ahead of me on that you can share the info.  Although I do have a website and have briefly talked to the company. www.memphi.net

I hope this helps and let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2007)

The Crazy Redneck said:
			
		

> Mike,
> I am going through the same process right now for my sauce.  I plan on doing it out of my home because the cost for co-packing is pretty steep because of the minimum batch size they make.  I talked to the owner of Ashman Co and it came out to be a $5000 cost for the first batch.    Like Wolfe said contact the Virginia Department of Ag and they will send you a packet telling you step by step what to do.  Amongst those steps you will have to send your recipe and the ingredients to a facility.  I sent mine to Virginia Tech.  They will test your recipe and tell you the PH level and what laws you will have to follow. If it falls in a certain range you do not have to comply with certain FDA laws.  I am still waiting on the final report from them to finish my paperwork for the Dept. of Ag.  Virginia Tech is also going to give me instructions on the proper way to bottle and process the sauce.  They are also going to be able to do the nutritional facts.  The contact person at Virginia Tech has been a big help.  I have researched a lot of stuff from *barcodes* to types of bottles.  If you want more info just let me know.
> 
> I have not started the process for my rubs yet so maybe if you get ahead of me on that you can share the info.  Although I do have a website and have briefly talked to the company. www.memphi.net
> ...



Ahh barcodes........................what a punch in the gut that can be.  If you get one through the Uniform Code Council it will cost you close to $1,000.00.  You do NOT have to be a member of the UCC to get barcodes for your products.  You can get them for $59 from     *HERE* and the second one is $39.  You will get them the same day and the people are really friendly and helpful.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 4, 2007)

The guy that makes a very popular rub and sauce here in Ar. will package anyones sauce.  There may be someone in your area that does the same thing.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 4, 2007)

it's nice to see regular contributing members here offer positive, helpful advice


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wish I lived in Va.  Pa is less helpful. I'm listening close, Mike, as this topic interests me. Go for it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Depending on the cost I think I am looking to have someone do all the legal stuff and all and not do any of the work here at my house.

Thanks for the links and such and I'll keep you posted on how it all works out. I'd like to get it all done and have my products ready for the 2008 year/season.

peace


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> it's nice to see regular contributing members here offer positive, helpful advice



I think that is our goal all the time??  :roll:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just pick apart the sentence Larry and I think you know what I'm trying to say  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was adding to your point!     :roll:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was adding to your point!     :roll:[/quote:76842oy4]

well thanks then  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Big Ron1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Research and trial and error is the only way to get whay you will be happy with.  I also started hand mixin my recipes and just got tired of doing so.  I contacted a local spice company about doing a blend for me, but I prefer to package it myself.   I researched packaging and I decided to go with glass jars, as they were actually lower cost than the plastic ones.  Also, I designed all my own labels as well and I know it shows but some people like a grass roots company.  I started selling it a a local flea market.  I also promoted it by cooking seasoned ground beef in an electric skillet.  Good times and hard work, but always worth it.  Good Luck Mike, it is a great fun passion and I know it will give you pride to see your hard work take action.  Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Big Ron!
Good advice for sure. The quality control of doing it myself would make me feel better and give me a lil more of that pride feeling.

May I ask who you get jars from? Just Mason jars? Bulk availability?

Thanks BR


----------



## Big Ron1 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=14

Here ya go.  Good prices, good customer service.   I prefer glass because it leaves that fresh spice flavor, sometimes plastic can muddle the flavor of things if you know what I am trying to say. Speciality Bottle has a big selection but these are the ones I like.  Also have shrink bands for that "professional" look.  Best of luck.  If you interested in a spice trade let me know. Thanks!


----------



## gator1 (Oct 4, 2007)

A little late to the party here but - 

http://www.startyourownfoodcompany.com/

For those starting from scratch - this will give you a good idea what is involved (it's a lot). FYI, I dont make any $ from the sale of this book. I'm sure that there are others too...

Ditto on the UPC codes Larry. No reason to spend $1,000 when you can buy a few resale. I got 6 for $100. My 2 cents is that unless you go retail, dont bother with UPCs.

Gator


----------



## DaleP (Oct 6, 2007)

Im looking for a jelly recipe, a jar, someone to make it, market it and pay the taxes. I got a name. KY Jelly.  :P 

A little help from you guys would be nice..


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with Texana (Big Surprise!) I am in manufacturing and I do not offer advise to competitors. If you were in NE Ohio, and looking for advise on how to start a BBQ catering business, I would not give it. Nothing personal Mike, that is just how I see it. Anyone who wants to help you out, well, that is his business. I think you are smart enough to figure it out on your own. I respect Texana and his opinion and, I'm watching his back is all. WM


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Woodman.

I understood his point from the beginning. I also think the guys that answered are great and don't have to worry about me taking 1 penny away from their business.

peace and thanks for yer time
<><


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 6, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I agree with Texana (Big Surprise!) I am in manufacturing and I do not offer advise to competitors. If you were in NE Ohio, and looking for advise on how to start a BBQ catering business, I would not give it. Nothing personal Mike, that is just how I see it. Anyone who wants to help you out, well, that is his business. I think you are smart enough to figure it out on your own. I respect Texana and his opinion and, I'm watching his back is all. WM



I agree and disagree on this subject.  Sure it "could" hurt the helpers business in the long run, but if you have a good product or service to begin with your current and future customers will still be loyal.  If they go to the competitors product they just happen to like it better, whether you helped them out or not.  So, I guess my point is besides giving out my recipes or other information that would directly effect my sales, I'm more than willing to share anything I can to help someone else get started out doing something they love to do.  There's a crap load of rub makers, sauce makers and caterers out there, helping someone else really isn't going to hurt anything.  But hey, it's your perogative to help or not.  Not saying it's wrong not to help..........


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. This is one of the reasons this is one of the best bbq sites.

Thanks again
peace
<><


----------



## Texana (Oct 18, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I agree with Texana (Big Surprise!) I am in manufacturing and I do not offer advise to competitors. If you were in NE Ohio, and looking for advise on how to start a BBQ catering business, I would not give it. Nothing personal Mike, that is just how I see it. Anyone who wants to help you out, well, that is his business. I think you are smart enough to figure it out on your own. I respect Texana and his opinion and, I'm watching his back is all. WM



Thanks Woodman.  It appears to me that if a person is not a "regular contributing member" then their opinion is not really wanted.  Or could it mean that if your not a "regular contributing member" you cant have an opinion?

Since I am not real sure maybe someone would be willing to explain it to me?  

Could it be a post count thing.  If you do not have a gazillion posts then you can not have an opinion?  Or maybe only if you agree with everything everyone says, then you can have an opinion as long as it agrees with everyone elses?  

I must admit it gives me the warm fuzzies knowing I cant have an opinion unless it is the party line of those that think they have all the answers.  

One thing I can say ... this post will probably bring out somebody's opinion!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

I listen to, and respected your opinion and was glad you made the that point.

I'm glad others helped but I had no problem with your thought, opinions and such.

Have a great day Sir and continued luck with yer products
peace
mike


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 18, 2007)

Be the kind of person that your dog thinks you are IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

dustaway said:
			
		

> Mark this down in the history books I agree with Mr Pirate I too value your opinion even thou you have a low post count the value in your post is far superior to the mega count posters



Falls off Peg Leg laughing.
Anything is possible man! Get to know me and we'll be friends. Trust me.

peace to you man
mike


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 18, 2007)

Texana said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Craig, I hope this wasn't because of my post?  If so, I either termed my response incorrectly or you misunderstood my post, or a combination of both.  Whatever the case may be, there's obviously a misunderstanding and I apologize for that.  Like the old saying goes, "opinions are like assholes, everyones got one".  Whether someone is posting for the first time or for the ten thousandth time, they still have an opinion.  Doesn't mean everyone has to or is going to agree with it.  Some people have different philosophies than others as well.  Anyways, sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Texana (Oct 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Texana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry,

No apology needed nor required.  It had nothing to do with your post.


----------



## bknox (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been a bit out of the loop lately but here is a link to a container co., which I know can be hard to find on the net.

http://www.freundcontainer.com

They have a $75 minimum order (or a $15 fee for falling short). I think the prices are fair. They are very close to where I live so shipping does not kill me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

We Have a Winner Folks!!!

This is just what I am looking for.
http://www.freundcontainer.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_23001_A_cn_E_50

Gonna do all the legal stuff to do my own batches here at home for a while so I can keep Quality Conrtrol in my hands. Also I can make batches... FRESH!

Thanks for all the input on both sides of the street.

peace


----------



## Bubba-Q (Oct 18, 2007)

Flytyer said:
			
		

> Dude, what the...Little Red Riding Hood????



 think about the "moral of the story"


----------

